# Rate me before and after bimax surgery (ignore swelling from the surgery)



## newlurker69 (Jun 28, 2022)

I believe I ascended from low-tier normie to mid-tier normie, but what do you guys think? 

When you are rating me, try to ignore the significant swelling in my cheeks and jawline (that takes a year for the swelling to fully disappear). I’m more swollen on my right side (left side in the front-facing photos). 

7 weeks ago, I had bimax (double jaw) surgery to cure my obstructive sleep apnea (which was caused by recessed jaws). My surgeon advanced/rotated my jaws a couple millimeters further than what he considers to be “aesthetically perfect” given that I wanted to maximize my airway, so I think I’m slightly protrusive (especially from one of the 3/4 view after photos, which is in part due to temporary swelling), but not so much that I will have a “weird/uncanny” face. My jaws were moved exactly to the “Barcelona line” that Dr. Alfaro would have advanced me (using a natural head posture similar to Alfaro’s other patients). My breathing and sleeping are now better, so I’m happy with the result regardless; perfection is not a realistic goal with these things. 

Other notes:

Remember: try to ignore the swelling, because that will go away. I swelled up more than the average person. 
My hairline is receded, eyebrows are thin, and beard is patchy, but I’m seeing how much I can fix with minor + fin + derma-rolling starting a few weeks ago (so no results yet). I’ll probably get a hair transplant for the hairline in the future. I’m not balding at the crown of my head. 
My nose is definitely not perfect. Maybe I’d get a rhinoplasty in the future given that (with the right surgeon) that can also improve breathing, but I’ll wait until all of the swelling is gone to decide. 
The mark under my right eye (left side of front-facing photos) is permanent, but I can probably try out creams to cover it up. The mark under my left eye (right side of front-facing photos) is from an injury, and it should go away in a few months. My left eye (right side of front-facing photos) is now a couple mm receded back due to the same injury (not enough to notice in person, but can be seen in the side-by-side photos if you look closely), but I’m getting that surgically fixed this year. 
Yeah, I know my skin sucks. I’m working on it with a new skincare routine.

I try to avoid this site as much as possible given the toxicity, but I’m too curious not to ask you guys what you think. I posted once before but now the swelling is at reasonable-enough levels that I’m posting all views, not just profile.


----------



## newlurker69 (Jun 28, 2022)

Oops, here is one more view that didn’t get attached to the post. This is the one that looks protrusive, but that’s probably mostly because I’m still super swollen on one side.


----------



## tents (Jun 28, 2022)

WTF it changed your eye tilt massively


----------



## zap (Jun 28, 2022)

Huge improvement. Get rhino and you will ascend hard


----------



## newperson (Jun 28, 2022)

zap said:


> Huge improvement. Get rhino and you will ascend hard


this. with some necessary softmaxxing as u mentioned urself and that glowup is insane
really nice improvement, i hope ur lips rn its due the swelling and will get better with time


----------



## lepo2317 (Jun 28, 2022)

From invisible to invisible. Gratz


----------



## newlurker69 (Jun 28, 2022)

newperson said:


> this. with some necessary softmaxxing as u mentioned urself and that glowup is insane
> really nice improvement, i hope ur lips rn its due the swelling and will get better with time


Lips (especially upper lip) are definitely swollen right now, that will go down with time


----------



## Mumbai Sissy (Jun 28, 2022)

You still look autistic as fuck but still definitely an improvement


----------



## newlurker69 (Jun 28, 2022)

Daiquiris said:


> You still look autistic as fuck but still definitely an improvement


Lol how would I fix that? Not trying to become the most attractive person ever, just curious what can be done


----------



## Gerardwayfan (Jun 28, 2022)

definitely an improvement, u look less soy and more manly. 
all these bimax before and after are pushing me to think that beauty really lies in the midsection of the face, so cheekbones and maxillas and eye area


----------



## Mumbai Sissy (Jun 28, 2022)

newlurker69 said:


> Lol how would I fix that? Not trying to become the most attractive person ever, just curious what can be done


Just loose face fat and you are good


----------



## buflek (Jun 28, 2022)

good improvement, get rhino and do smth with ur undereyes if you want to further ascend


----------



## Improver (Jun 28, 2022)

Nice improvement but in my honest opinion you are not MTN yet. Maybe after swelling is gone and fixing the nose


----------



## BugeyeBigNoseCurry (Jun 28, 2022)

newlurker69 said:


> I believe I ascended from low-tier normie to mid-tier normie, but what do you guys think?
> 
> When you are rating me, try to ignore the significant swelling in my cheeks and jawline (that takes a year for the swelling to fully disappear). I’m more swollen on my right side (left side in the front-facing photos).
> 
> ...


chadlite to chad


----------



## Prince88 (Jun 28, 2022)

Great improvement but more like Truecel to ltn imo.
- Rhino is a good idea
- minox + dye eyebrows darker
- latisse for eyelashes + consider using mascara to darken them
Good luck.


----------



## HerpDerpson (Jun 28, 2022)

Better posture alone improved you (not tilting head = less uee and nostrils). I want to keep a better posture, but my recessed jaw pushes against the neck, so it just feels uncomfortable.


----------



## newlurker69 (Jun 28, 2022)

Gerardwayfan said:


> definitely an improvement, u look less soy and more manly.
> all these bimax before and after are pushing me to think that beauty really lies in the midsection of the face, so cheekbones and maxillas and eye area


I’d say it’s the face holistically, not just one part. I know what you mean about the midface though


----------



## newlurker69 (Jun 28, 2022)

Daiquiris said:


> Just loose face fat and you are good


Agreed. A lot of that is swelling, but I also don’t yet have a low body fat % yet. Working on it


----------



## newlurker69 (Jun 28, 2022)

BugeyeBigNoseCurry said:


> chadlite to chad


Lol I wish


----------



## newlurker69 (Jun 28, 2022)

Improver said:


> Nice improvement but in my honest opinion you are not MTN yet. Maybe after swelling is gone and fixing the nose


I appreciate the honesty! At first I thought no way I would do rhino but now I’m considering it more


----------



## Mumbai Sissy (Jun 28, 2022)

newlurker69 said:


> Agreed. A lot of that is swelling, but I also don’t yet have a low body fat % yet. Working on it


How old are you


----------



## epictroll (Jun 28, 2022)

wtf did your skull double in vertical size? did you get a shot load of clockwise rotation?

I’ve never seen a change this drastic, you’re almost completely unrecognizable from before.


----------



## newlurker69 (Jun 28, 2022)

Prince88 said:


> Great improvement but more like Truecel to ltn imo.
> - Rhino is a good idea
> - minox + dye eyebrows darker
> - latisse for eyelashes + consider using mascara to darken them
> Good luck.


Do eyelashes actually matter? I’ve never thought about them


----------



## newlurker69 (Jun 28, 2022)

Daiquiris said:


> How old are you


26. I know I look older, I need better skincare


----------



## Prince88 (Jun 28, 2022)

newlurker69 said:


> Do eyelashes actually matter? I’ve never thought about them


Yes tbh. There's a good thread in the Best of Best Section.


----------



## newlurker69 (Jun 28, 2022)

epictroll said:


> wtf did your skull double in vertical size? did you get a shot load of clockwise rotation?
> 
> I’ve never seen a change this drastic, you’re almost completely unrecognizable from before.


Yeah it’s a big change for sure. I got CCW rotation, not CW.

Hopefully unrecognizable in a good way lol


----------



## Mumbai Sissy (Jun 28, 2022)

newlurker69 said:


> 26. I know I look older, I need better skincare


JFL ITS OVER


----------



## newlurker69 (Jun 28, 2022)

Daiquiris said:


> JFL ITS OVER


Ehh, better late than never I guess


----------



## Mumbai Sissy (Jun 28, 2022)

"Late"


----------



## HerpDerpson (Jun 28, 2022)

newlurker69 said:


> Ehh, better late than never I guess


He's joking. It's not over until you lose your collagen and hair. You should last until 35.


----------



## Silver (Jun 28, 2022)

You look better, that is undeniable, but you are not a MTN yet, if I were to rate you on the decile scale (1-10) then you're a 4.5/10. Your biggest issues to deal with right now are your hair, eyebrows and your nose, fix those and you're a 5/10 or maybe even 5.5/10.

I'm surprised Steinbacher didn't perform a rhino on you while you underwent Bimax, did he suggest a rhino for you? He literally has a whole book on aesthetic jaw surgeries and rhinoplasties yet no rhino


----------



## newlurker69 (Jun 28, 2022)

Silver said:


> You look better, that is undeniable, but you are not a MTN yet, if I were to rate you on the decile scale (1-10) then you're a 4.5/10. Your biggest issues to deal with right now are your hair, eyebrows and your nose, fix those and you're a 5/10 or maybe even 5.5/10.
> 
> I'm surprised Steinbacher didn't perform a rhino on you while you underwent Bimax, did he suggest a rhino for you? He literally has a whole book on aesthetic jaw surgeries and rhinoplasties yet no rhino


He doesn’t like to perform rhino at the same time, but he has recommended one for me. 

And thanks for the info!


----------



## Looksmax25 (Jun 28, 2022)

newlurker69 said:


> I believe I ascended from low-tier normie to mid-tier normie, but what do you guys think?
> 
> When you are rating me, try to ignore the significant swelling in my cheeks and jawline (that takes a year for the swelling to fully disappear). I’m more swollen on my right side (left side in the front-facing photos).
> 
> ...



Looks like you went from incel to LTN... no offense but I'm just trying to be honest with you. Right now you still have a lot of swelling in upper lip/cheeks area which will take a good 6 months to go away. The one thing that strikes me the most is the improvement in your undereyes... it looks like your infras area ascended a fuckton even though you only had a Lefort 1 cut. Once a full year passes I would go back and get a rhino, jaw angles, and some midface implants but until then definitely focus on improving hair and skin. After all that you could then opt for some work on improving your eye area if you want but with all that you will still be massively improved from where you began.


----------



## deepweb1298 (Jun 28, 2022)

Congrats on the surgery. I agree with @Looksmax25 you went from incel -> LTN and the surgeries.

One thing other than the nose is your lack of ogee curve from 3/4's view. This imo is recessed orbitals? The only fix for that is getting OBO like @CosmicMaxxer who got it done with Steinbacher as well or getting infraorbital implants. You will also need some kind of jaw implants for more lateral width imo.

If you got all that done i feel that you would reach HTN


----------



## newlurker69 (Jun 28, 2022)

deepweb1298 said:


> Congrats on the surgery. I agree with @Looksmax25 you went from incel -> LTN and the surgeries.
> 
> One thing other than the nose is your lack of ogee curve from 3/4's view. This imo is recessed orbitals? The only fix for that is getting OBO like @CosmicMaxxer who got it done with Steinbacher as well or getting infraorbital implants. You will also need some kind of jaw implants for more lateral width imo.
> 
> If you got all that done i feel that you would reach HTN


OBO is much too intense for me, but I know what you mean about the implants. My OGEE curve is partially also bad right now because of the swelling, but it’s not like it would be great without swelling in its current state


----------



## newlurker69 (Jun 28, 2022)

Looksmax25 said:


> Looks like you went from incel to LTN... no offense but I'm just trying to be honest with you. Right now you still have a lot of swelling in upper lip/cheeks area which will take a good 6 months to go away. The one thing that strikes me the most is the improvement in your undereyes... it looks like your infras area ascended a fuckton even though you only had a Lefort 1 cut. Once a full year passes I would go back and get a rhino, jaw angles, and some midface implants but until then definitely focus on improving hair and skin. After all that you could then opt for some work on improving your eye area if you want but with all that you will still be massively improved from where you began.


No offense taken at all, I appreciate the honesty.


----------



## newlurker69 (Jun 28, 2022)

deepweb1298 said:


> Congrats on the surgery. I agree with @Looksmax25 you went from incel -> LTN and the surgeries.
> 
> One thing other than the nose is your lack of ogee curve from 3/4's view. This imo is recessed orbitals? The only fix for that is getting OBO like @CosmicMaxxer who got it done with Steinbacher as well or getting infraorbital implants. You will also need some kind of jaw implants for more lateral width imo.
> 
> If you got all that done i feel that you would reach HTN


I do wonder though, is it possible that my eyes are recessed enough such that medium/big implants will look obvious (e.g. like Amber Heard)?


----------



## deepweb1298 (Jun 28, 2022)

newlurker69 said:


> I do wonder though, is it possible that my eyes are recessed enough such that medium/big implants will look obvious (e.g. like Amber Heard)?


no those are cheek implants, infras are different. Dont get cheek implants


----------



## FloridaDude (Jun 28, 2022)

You needed a lot more lf1


----------



## newlurker69 (Jun 28, 2022)

FloridaDude said:


> You needed a lot more lf1


Really? I feel like I’m moved forward a lot already, in fact maybe too much


----------



## ItsOver999 (Jun 28, 2022)

tents said:


> WTF it changed your eye tilt massively


His head is tilted back thats why his eyes look different, since hes not being suffocated by his jaw hes able to tilt his head down in the after


----------



## newlurker69 (Jun 28, 2022)

ItsOver999 said:


> His head is tilted back thats why his eyes look different, since hes not being suffocated by his jaw hes able to tilt his head down in the after


I think I was just leaning my head against a wall when I took the before picture


----------



## ItsOver999 (Jun 28, 2022)

newlurker69 said:


> I think I was just leaning my head against a wall when I took the before picture


Ur eyes r above ur ear level in the before photo, and in line in the after, this is why ur eyes looked different yeah


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jun 28, 2022)

newlurker69 said:


> I try to avoid this site as much as possible given the toxicity,


brutal replies, are unavoidable here . "just" leave the ego at home, and you'll be fine


newlurker69 said:


> but I’m too curious not to ask you guys what you think. I posted once before but now the swelling is at reasonable-enough levels that I’m posting all views, not just profile.


the bimax results are okay/good imo. for looks, better foreward cheeckbones, and maxxilla would help alot, in structural appeal.


----------



## ChristianChad (Jun 28, 2022)

@LooksOverAll found your brother


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jun 28, 2022)

Looksmax25 said:


> Looks like you went from incel to LTN... no offense but I'm just trying to be honest with you. Right now you still have a lot of swelling in upper lip/cheeks area which will take a good 6 months to go away. The one thing that strikes me the most is the improvement in your undereyes... it looks like your infras area ascended a fuckton even though you only had a Lefort 1 cut. Once a full year passes I would go back and get a rhino, jaw angles, and some midface implants but until then definitely focus on improving hair and skin. After all that you could then opt for some work on improving your eye area if you want but with all that you will still be massively improved from where you began.


I agree, accept the need for jaw angles "treatment". I think that area is now pretty good, not pefect obviously, but relative to rest it's now good.


----------



## ItsOver999 (Jun 28, 2022)

Btw id hate to kill the vibe or high youre feeling from getting surgery but you went from incel to deformed looking normie (incel) to me.


----------



## Deleted member 18361 (Jun 28, 2022)

wtf is pt of posting a thread while ur swollen


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Jun 28, 2022)

Nobody said it but your aura was more dominant, badboy in the before, due to the nct @looksmaxxer234 what do you think ? Now he looks like a soyboy


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jun 28, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> Nobody said it but your aura was more dominant, badboy in the before, due to the nct @looksmaxxer234 what do you think ? Now he looks like a soyboy


Ye looks more low trust in the before. But I think it’s because his fwhr and that his lips were more downturned


----------



## poopmaster22 (Jun 28, 2022)

tesseract said:


> wtf is pt of posting a thread while ur swollen


Hey Dr Coceancig


----------



## NarrowJaw (Jun 28, 2022)

You went from subhuman to LTN imo. you have no zygo projection whatsoever, actually the entire upper maxilla seems to be recessed tbh. once the swelling settles down you'll look more aesthetic, not sure if on a MTN level tho, i think you'll need a rhino and jaw angle implants for that


----------



## epictroll (Jun 28, 2022)

OP dont feel down you willl look a lot better once swelling subsided and the improvement is already obvious

Lookup Shelby church and her jaw surgery regret videos she looked worse and swollen up until like 10 months after


----------



## newlurker69 (Jun 28, 2022)

wtf is pt of posting a thread while ur swollen
People wanted me to. And I was curious what you guys thought of the movements before my follow-up appointment with my surgeon.


----------



## newlurker69 (Jun 28, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Ye looks more low trust in the before. But I think it’s because his fwhr and that his lips were more downturned


The lips will change with swelling decreasing. Why would I want to be low trust?


----------



## newlurker69 (Jun 28, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> Nobody said it but your aura was more dominant, badboy in the before, due to the nct @looksmaxxer234 what do you think ? Now he looks like a soyboy


Lol for a second I Googled “aura” as if it was a bone in the face or something. But now I know what you mean, although I’m surprised you think so.


----------



## newlurker69 (Jun 28, 2022)

NarrowJaw said:


> You went from subhuman to LTN imo. you have no zygo projection whatsoever, actually the entire upper maxilla seems to be recessed tbh. once the swelling settles down you'll look more aesthetic, not sure if on a MTN level tho, i think you'll need a rhino and jaw angle implants for that


Yeah I think swelling going down will help, but I agree I don’t have much zygo projection


----------



## newlurker69 (Jun 28, 2022)

epictroll said:


> OP dont feel down you willl look a lot better once swelling subsided and the improvement is already obvious
> 
> Lookup Shelby church and her jaw surgery regret videos she looked worse and swollen up until like 10 months after


I dont feel down at all, no worries. I know it’s a good bimax, now I’m just curious where I stand.


----------



## poopmaster22 (Jun 28, 2022)

newlurker69 said:


> I dont feel down at all, no worries. I know it’s a good bimax, now I’m just curious where I stand.


Heyyyooo Chief. It don’t look bad I’d say you look better. Get the rhino and maybe an HT and you’d be good. How tall are you? Also how much does Dr S charge? I want to go to him but don’t have Sleep Apnea so don’t know how much he will charge of I say “Make Me Chad Doc”


----------



## newlurker69 (Jun 28, 2022)

poopmaster22 said:


> Heyyyooo Chief. It don’t look bad I’d say you look better. Get the rhino and maybe an HT and you’d be good. How tall are you? Also how much does Dr S charge? I want to go to him but don’t have Sleep Apnea so don’t know how much he will charge of I say “Make Me Chad Doc”


Insurance paid for mine, but I heard $40k.

I’m 6ft tall


----------



## poopmaster22 (Jun 28, 2022)

newlurker69 said:


> Insurance paid for mine, but I heard $40k.
> 
> I’m 6ft tall


Oh you have great height. 40k for bimax regardless movement? Does that include genio etc? You know what he charges for rhino


----------



## ScramFranklin (Jun 28, 2022)

what were your movments?


----------



## newlurker69 (Jun 28, 2022)

ScramFranklin said:


> what were your movments?


Don’t know, but it was over 10mm plus genio plus CCW


----------



## newlurker69 (Jun 28, 2022)

poopmaster22 said:


> Oh you have great height. 40k for bimax regardless movement? Does that include genio etc? You know what he charges for rhino


Thanks. I imagine movement doesn’t matter. Not sure if it includes genio. Not sure on rhino


----------



## poopmaster22 (Jun 28, 2022)

newlurker69 said:


> Thanks. I imagine movement doesn’t matter. Not sure if it includes genio. Not sure on rhino


Aids


----------



## wollet2 (Jun 28, 2022)

That 3/4 shot is killing me. Bimax is a bad surgery imo


----------



## wollet2 (Jun 28, 2022)

How is numbness / feeling in lips? Did you get genioplasty too.

Your eyes look badass with these bruises.


----------



## Gluteus (Jun 28, 2022)

Big improvement.

Still far from looks maxed. Plenty of obvious improvements to be made, e.g. eyebrows, beard, better haircut, lean max, neck gains, and some minor surgeries. Decent chance you can become above average in a year or two.


----------



## cutie (Jun 29, 2022)

No where near MTN you are deformed and look uncanny


----------



## ROTTING (Jun 29, 2022)

Mogs me  Not a bad result considered you’re still swelling and shit.
You’re LTN now. Rhino and HT if go right should make you a normie  Good luck bhai


----------



## lepo2317 (Jun 29, 2022)

Honestly in before picture you look so bad that even normie would tell you that you have no chin, now you look like human at least.


----------



## newlurker69 (Jun 29, 2022)

wollet2 said:


> That 3/4 shot is killing me. Bimax is a bad surgery imo


Ehh I think it’s just swelling in the jawline


----------



## newlurker69 (Jun 29, 2022)

Gluteus said:


> Big improvement.
> 
> Still far from looks maxed. Plenty of obvious improvements to be made, e.g. eyebrows, beard, better haircut, lean max, neck gains, and some minor surgeries. Decent chance you can become above average in a year or two.


What kind of better haircut? I’m limited with my receding hairline right now


----------



## newlurker69 (Jun 29, 2022)

cutie said:


> No where near MTN you are deformed and look uncanny


Pretty sure the uncanny-ness is just swelling, but we’ll see in a few months


----------



## dakchuh (Jun 29, 2022)

looks better from the front. side became more uncanny looking like zuckerberg, but maybe its the swelling. you have absolute dogshit eyebrows that i didnt think was possible so you need to work on that asap because you have very rounded orbitals and they dont look good without eyebrows.


----------



## newlurker69 (Jun 29, 2022)

dakchuh said:


> looks better from the front. side became more uncanny looking like zuckerberg, but maybe its the swelling. you have absolute dogshit eyebrows that i didnt think was possible so you need to work on that asap because you have very rounded orbitals and they dont look good without eyebrows.


I’m doing minox on eyebrows


----------



## CometDragon (Jun 29, 2022)

newlurker69 said:


> I believe I ascended from low-tier normie to mid-tier normie, but what do you guys think?
> 
> When you are rating me, try to ignore the significant swelling in my cheeks and jawline (that takes a year for the swelling to fully disappear). I’m more swollen on my right side (left side in the front-facing photos).
> 
> ...


Really hard to see through the swelling but just based on the fact that your recessed chin was your biggest looksmin before surgery, I know you'll have a huge improvement.

I think you could really benefit with some soft maxing now. Especially your eyebrows. Your minoxidil and dermarolling plan would help but honestly I think you should just learn to fill them in with makeup would be way easier.

Message me when you get a Skincare routine setup. I'm really interested in that area.


----------



## Deleted member 18694 (Jun 30, 2022)

repost again when the swelling is down. hard to judge


----------



## jeancastex (Jun 30, 2022)

hey bro who is surgeon? thanks


----------



## newlurker69 (Jun 30, 2022)

jeancastex said:


> hey bro who is surgeon? thanks


Steinbacher


----------



## jeancastex (Jun 30, 2022)

newlurker69 said:


> Steinbacher


do you know any french surgeon able to do bimax correctly? thanks


----------



## highT (Jun 30, 2022)

Great results. You already look much more “normal” balanced and masculine. You will take 6+ months for swelling to completely go away. Softmaxing will take you a long way now. Gain muscle, take care of hair + beard, skincare, etc. In terms of surgery the only thing I think you’d really benefit from in the future would be custom infraorbital/zygo implants. Personally I think your nose looks good and masculine. No need for rhino IMO


----------



## newlurker69 (Jul 1, 2022)

jeancastex said:


> do you know any french surgeon able to do bimax correctly? thanks


I don’t, sorry! There are some famous European ones


----------



## Donc0ck (Jul 1, 2022)

I had similar situation like you and got bimax + zygo implant in one session. You should really consider zygo implants. It makes a huge difference even if they are subtle like mine. Just dont go overboard


----------



## Pakicel (Jul 1, 2022)

Ascended from truecel to maybe weak LTN. Could be close to MTN after swelling goes down.


----------



## FootballPlaya69 (Jul 1, 2022)

Before pic mogs @Erik-Jón


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jul 1, 2022)

FootballPlaya69 said:


> Before pic mogs @Erik-Jón


Stay mad, what did I ever do to make you mad


----------



## Deleted member 1851 (Jul 2, 2022)

newlurker69 said:


> I believe I ascended from low-tier normie to mid-tier normie, but what do you guys think?
> 
> When you are rating me, try to ignore the significant swelling in my cheeks and jawline (that takes a year for the swelling to fully disappear). I’m more swollen on my right side (left side in the front-facing photos).
> 
> ...


Good job, massive improvement, lots of retarded replies that don't consider that you are still swelling. 

Incel to LTN (after results come in), MTN facially after getting lean and doing all u said, maybe HTN SMV if u get hair transplant too since ur 6ft.


----------



## newlurker69 (Jul 2, 2022)

bkr2906 said:


> Good job, massive improvement, lots of retarded replies that don't consider that you are still swelling.
> 
> Incel to LTN (after results come in), MTN facially after getting lean and doing all u said, maybe HTN SMV if u get hair transplant too since ur 6ft.


What do you think about cheekbone/malar/zygo projection and nose? Worth fixing?


----------



## Deleted member 1851 (Jul 2, 2022)

newlurker69 said:


> What do you think about cheekbone/malar/zygo projection and nose? Worth fixing?


Do the softmaxxes and fix nose, then you should be thinking about other hardmaxxes imo. Get to a lean bf and u will see if it is worth getting implants there


----------



## maxxcorleone (Jul 2, 2022)

huge improvement bro


----------



## maxxcorleone (Jul 2, 2022)

huge improvement bro


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Jul 2, 2022)

HerpDerpson said:


> Better posture alone improved you (not tilting head = less uee and nostrils). I want to keep a better posture, but my recessed jaw pushes against the neck, so it just feels uncomfortable.


I have the same problem and my jaw looks really bad with proper posture


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Jul 2, 2022)

looked better before sorry

idk what happened to your nose the tip dropped ?


----------



## poopmaster22 (Jul 2, 2022)

Donc0ck said:


> I had similar situation like you and got bimax + zygo implant in one session. You should really consider zygo implants. It makes a huge difference even if they are subtle like mine. Just dont go overboard


Get rid of tear troughs? Are they peek?


----------



## Donc0ck (Jul 3, 2022)

poopmaster22 said:


> Get rid of tear troughs? Are they peek?


Mostly yes, i had filler 2 years ago, bzt they should be gone by now. Its peek


----------



## germanlooks (Jul 3, 2022)

lepo2317 said:


> From invisible to invisible. Gratz





ItsOver999 said:


> Btw id hate to kill the vibe or high youre feeling from getting surgery but you went from incel to deformed looking normie (incel) to me.


----------



## newlurker69 (Jul 3, 2022)

This thread took a turn lol. I didn’t use my life savings, the surgery was covered by insurance and it greatly reduced sleep apnea. I think it will look better after swelling subsides, it already has gone down a bit since I took those pictures last week


----------



## newlurker69 (Jul 3, 2022)

MarkCorrigan said:


> looked better before sorry
> 
> idk what happened to your nose the tip dropped ?


The nose tip drop is just the angle, but I did expect it to go up more. I can always fix that later if it bothers me after swelling is gone


----------



## poopmaster22 (Jul 3, 2022)

Are they for life or will they need to be taken out?


Donc0ck said:


> Mostly yes, i had filler 2 years ago, bzt they should be gone by now. Its peek


----------



## Donc0ck (Jul 4, 2022)

poopmaster22 said:


> Are they for life or will they need to be taken out?


I suppose for life


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jul 4, 2022)

nope still a low tier normie, 3/10


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jul 4, 2022)

nowhere near mid tier normie as it stands btw. you look worse than the majority of indian guys i see here ngl


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jul 4, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Ascended from truecel to maybe weak LTN. Could be close to MTN after swelling goes down.


nah easily ltn post swelling. dont know any women who would rate him above a 2 kek


----------



## FrenchareMedCucks (Jul 4, 2022)

From Truecel to LTN. Good ascension.


----------



## fuckedupmanlet (Jul 4, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> Stay mad, what did I ever do to make you mad
> View attachment 1760569
> View attachment 1760571


He browridge mogs you tho JFL @Erik-Jón


----------



## Jade (Jul 6, 2022)

newlurker69​
Looking good, bud. How are you feeling?


----------



## newlurker69 (Jul 6, 2022)

Jade said:


> newlurker69​
> Looking good, bud. How are you feeling?


Thanks! Overall feeling good, no more pain but still a lot of numbness. I still do feel a bit dysmorphic (especially at that weird 3/4 angle) but that’s getting better as I mentally adjust and as swelling keeps going down.


----------



## Jade (Jul 6, 2022)

newlurker69 said:


> Thanks! Overall feeling good, no more pain but still a lot of numbness. I still do feel a bit dysmorphic (especially at that weird 3/4 angle) but that’s getting better as I mentally adjust and as swelling keeps going down.


The numbness will continue for a good while - that's normal. 

You are not dysmorphic; you had all your younger years to cause the previous issue. You are looking good. 

As you mentioned, you'll probably do your nose in the future. Possibly, you will benefit from custom sub-malar implants to add balance to the mid-face (3/4 angle.)

Usually, when guys and especially gals get this bimax surgery done, it is recommended that they have an enhancement to the midface because your lower third is extended forward, and your mid-face is left behind. 

This should have been proposed to you before the surgery. 

The problem is that not many doctors can do this right, primarily because they don't have access to good and true custom implants.

You could have done it all in the same procedure under your insurance because it was needed. 

You took the first step and should be very proud of yourself. Please, keep me updated and pin me when you post more updates.


----------



## HumidVent (Jul 6, 2022)

It's definitely an improvement


----------



## newlurker69 (Jul 7, 2022)

Does anyone think my jaws were moved too far forward? I think they were moved slightly too far, but maybe that’s just in my head.


----------



## Jade (Jul 7, 2022)

newlurker69 said:


> Does anyone think my jaws were moved too far forward? I think they were moved slightly too far, but maybe that’s just in my head.


I can see why you would think that. However, I do not think it was moved too far forward. Look at your chin in relation to your lips - it looks good.

Your brain hasn't gotten used to seeing yourself this way. Nevertheless, it does NOT look bad.

It looks like "too much" because now you have a "flat" mid-face area. 

Hows is the asymmetry from the front view doing? Was it just the swelling or something else?

To give you better suggestions, consider posting newer pictures. It would help everyone. Also, do not eat salty foods. Salt makes you look puffy and the swelling persists longer.


----------



## mvp2v1 (Jul 7, 2022)

deepweb1298 said:


> Congrats on the surgery. I agree with @Looksmax25 you went from incel -> LTN and the surgeries.
> 
> One thing other than the nose is your lack of ogee curve from 3/4's view. This imo is recessed orbitals? The only fix for that is getting OBO like @CosmicMaxxer who got it done with Steinbacher as well or getting infraorbital implants. You will also need some kind of jaw implants for more lateral width imo.
> 
> If you got all that done i feel that you would reach HTN


how much was his OBO? Also can custom ones be made to also widen the eye box?


----------



## Deleted member 20565 (Jul 8, 2022)

only 6-7 more surgeries down the line and you may look human!!


----------



## newlurker69 (Jul 11, 2022)

Jade said:


> I can see why you would think that. However, I do not think it was moved too far forward. Look at your chin in relation to your lips - it looks good.
> 
> Your brain hasn't gotten used to seeing yourself this way. Nevertheless, it does NOT look bad.
> 
> ...


I’m realizing the asymmetry from the front is in part because my teeth midline is slightly off, which means it’s permanent. It’s a thing that can happen with this surgery. But it’ll look better as swelling reduces (and it looks particularly bad in the photo I posted here).

I’ll post updated pictures in a few weeks!


----------



## Jade (Jul 11, 2022)

newlurker69 said:


> I’m realizing the asymmetry from the front is in part because my teeth midline is slightly off, which means it’s permanent. It’s a thing that can happen with this surgery. But it’ll look better as swelling reduces (and it looks particularly bad in the photo I posted here).
> 
> I’ll post updated pictures in a few weeks!


I hope you continue to heal well.
Yeah, please keep us updated. I am sure you will get to a point where you will be delighted. 

One day at a time, my friend! 💪


----------



## newlurker69 (Jul 11, 2022)

Jade said:


> I hope you continue to heal well.
> Yeah, please keep us updated. I am sure you will get to a point where you will be delighted.
> 
> One day at a time, my friend! 💪


Thanks! I had to double-take that this was a Looksmax comment because it was nice lol


----------



## Tenshi (Jul 12, 2022)

No one is going to adress the elephant in the room which is his lack of maxillary protrusion?

I'm not gonna lie to you, your lower third improved a lot since it was nonexistent to begin with, but you're still within not gl realm. Can anyone here morph him so he can have a better idea of how more procedures could help?

Anyways, maybe you can try to fix those asymmetries with further braces use, it definitely helped me with my asymmetries on my mouth area. It seems like your jew doctor messed you up in there, too bad.

Hope you the best bro, whether you decide on keep improving or not. Just by fixing sleep apnea is a great step, that shit can kill you.


----------



## newlurker69 (Jul 12, 2022)

Tenshi said:


> No one is going to adress the elephant in the room which is his lack of maxillary protrusion?
> 
> I'm not gonna lie to you, your lower third improved a lot since it was nonexistent to begin with, but you're still within not gl realm. Can anyone here morph him so he can have a better idea of how more procedures could help?
> 
> ...


Overall I don’t know that my doctor messed up with the asymmetry. Maybe it’s just within the normal error for the procedure. Also swelling likely makes it look worse for now.

If anyone can morph more protrusion, that would be useful. I don’t think I can do anything drastic there because my eyes are pretty far back, but a bit of augmentation wouldn’t hurt.


----------



## anticel (Jul 17, 2022)

update with less swelling?


----------



## MrRubiks (Jul 18, 2022)

Looks like there's quite a bit of asymmetry from the swelling, but the results look good from what I can tell. imo if you got a rhino it would really help your attractiveness.


----------



## ChristianChad (Jul 18, 2022)

Tenshi said:


> No one is going to adress the elephant in the room which is his lack of maxillary protrusion?
> 
> I'm not gonna lie to you, your lower third improved a lot since it was nonexistent to begin with, but you're still within not gl realm. Can anyone here morph him so he can have a better idea of how more procedures could help?
> 
> ...


Side profile maxilla projection is cope does nothing for your front. 

How old were you when your fixed your assymtries with braces?


----------



## ChristianChad (Jul 18, 2022)

@LooksOverAll found your twin brother


----------



## user47283 (Jul 18, 2022)

newlurker69 said:


> I believe I ascended from low-tier normie to mid-tier normie, but what do you guys think?
> 
> When you are rating me, try to ignore the significant swelling in my cheeks and jawline (that takes a year for the swelling to fully disappear). I’m more swollen on my right side (left side in the front-facing photos).
> 
> ...


you definetly ascended bro, you always had good pheno and features ur prob just was just ur weak lower third and that ur facial thirds weren't balanced in height from front and projection in side , now your face looks balanced and harmonious , ur def a good looking dude now


----------



## Tenshi (Jul 18, 2022)

ChristianChad said:


> Side profile maxilla projection is cope does nothing for your front.
> 
> How old were you when your fixed your assymtries with braces?


I'm doing it right now, already huge improvement.

My lower lips were very assymetrical because of my fucked up teeth, basically my canine teeth was pushing my mouth foward and to the left side of my face.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jul 18, 2022)

ChristianChad said:


> View attachment 1784733
> View attachment 1784734
> View attachment 1784735
> View attachment 1784736
> ...


Look nothing like him


----------



## BjornAndresen (Jul 30, 2022)

Why have you worse facial symetry after bimax ?


----------



## JackHanma (Jul 30, 2022)

zap said:


> Huge improvement. Get rhino and you will ascend hard


Second this, also needs minox on his eyebrows every day


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Jul 30, 2022)

I've never seen such significant nasal changes. I was legitimately shocked seeing your B+A.


----------



## Acromegaly_Chad (Jul 30, 2022)

From cuck to cuck.

On a more serious note: What a bimax can do, has been done very successfully. So from that standpoint it's been a success.

Nevertheless; your 3/4 looks uncanny and your nose is shit. My advice for you is to get zygo implants, under eye fat grafts, a rhinoplasty and a hair transplant. That can realidtically ascend you to normie.


----------



## StopRottingNOW (Jul 30, 2022)

Truecel to incel


----------



## newlurker69 (Jul 31, 2022)

BjornAndresen said:


> Why have you worse facial symetry after bimax ?


I already had some asymmetry and this just exaggerated it a bit. The swelling also makes it look worse than it is now in the month since I took these pictures


----------



## newlurker69 (Jul 31, 2022)

Acromegaly_Chad said:


> From cuck to cuck.
> 
> On a more serious note: What a bimax can do, has been done very successfully. So from that standpoint it's been a success.
> 
> Nevertheless; your 3/4 looks uncanny and your nose is shit. My advice for you is to get zygo implants, under eye fat grafts, a rhinoplasty and a hair transplant. That can realidtically ascend you to normie.


Good points. Nose looks worse in the pictures because of a different angle, but agreed I need rhino. The 3/4 view doesn’t look uncanny any more now that swelling is reduced significantly, I’ll probably post more pictures when the swelling is down further.


----------

